# Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd



## Slickerthanu (13. Januar 2017)

... um einen zu fangen |uhoh:

Salve zusammen, in unserem Vereinsgewässer 40ha, Baggersee mit aktivem Abbau, max Tiefe 24 m mittlere Tiefe 9m wurden im Frühjahr 2016  ca. 250Stk. sib. Störe besetzt... alle mit mindestend 60-70cm und größer...

Bei uns wird regelmäßig auch auf Karpfen mit Boilies, Frolik, Mais etc. gefüttert und gefischt. Auch wurm, Fischfetzen und gezieltes anngeln und anfüttern mit lachs und Käse hat in nunmehr 10 Monaten keinen der 250 neuen Bewohner an einen Haken locken können. Geschweigedenn sind Kadaver gefunden worden...

Natürlich wird es jetzt für den Gewässerwart eng bei der nächsten Hauptversammlung... denn WO SIND DIE STÖRE????

Ich persönlich habe die Viecher mitbesetzt, weiß also das sie definitiv reingekommen sind... 

Jetzt liest man so Dinge wie die Störe verenden am Grund in Trupps und liegen dann da rum bis sie von Aalen und Krebsen verspeist oder von allein verwesen... Taucher haben davon berichtet...

Man sollte vielleicht noch dazusagen, das von den 40ha See ca 15ha nicht befischt werden darf, da dort noch Kiesabbau stattfindet... dort natürlich viel Sediment aufgewirbelt wird und sich dort auch die tiefsten Stellen des Sees befinden....

Was meint Ihr wo die Störe sind... und wie man das ggf herausfinden kann?!

Danke für das teilen Eurer Meinung dazu!

TL


----------



## Afrob (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Störe sind manchmal etwas eigen. Die Ziehen zum Beispiel nur bestimmte bahnen usw. Habe das schön öfters gehört, dass in Seen mit Störbesatz die Tiere selten gefangen werden.
Hier im Norden gibt es einen Karpfenp*** der einige besetzt hat und soweit ich weiß wurde in einem Jahr nur einer gefangen - bei massivem Angeldruck. 

Ich bin kein Biologe aber ich glaube 250 große Fische sterben nicht einfach so ohne besonderen Grund einfach so ohne Anzeichen weg. Euer See ist ja auch nicht gerade klein #h


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ziehen Störe gerne an der ersten Abbruchkante rund um den See entlang, d.h., oft nur wenige Meter vom Ufer entfernt.
Als den wohl besten Köder empfinde ich Räucherlachs in Scheiben (der billigste vom Discounter). Ein Streifen davon aufrollen, Vorfach durchziehen und auf den Haken schieben.
In Angelparks mit Störbesatz habe ich sie öfter schon so gefangen, wie gesagt, 3-5 m vom Ufer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Im meinem alten Verein hatten sie auch die glorreiche Idee, Störe zu besetzen.
25 Stück (ca.65-75cm) in einen Baggerweiher mit knapp 5ha.
Also ziemlich die gleiche Besatzdichte wie oben.

Als ich, als allererster, gleich beim ersten Versuch, noch im Winter, den ersten erwischt habe, war ich noch ganz stolz!:vik:

Die Freude war aber nur von kurzer Dauer:
Beim Feedern waren Fänge von 10 und mehr in 2-3Stunden bald normal (spätestens dann hab ich entnervt aufgegeben).
Beim Karpfenfischen haben sie ständig mit den Brustflossen die Montagen abgeräumt, sind aber auch gelegentlich gehakt worden.

Normales Angeln war in dem Gewässer fast unmöglich geworden, weil die Biester jeden Futterplatz in kürzester Zeit besetzt hatten.#c


Anderer Fall:
Ich war mit ein paar Freunden für ein WE an einem 7ha See, der mit einem sehr kleinen Bestand z.T. hochkapitalen Karpfen und Schleien. Dazu ein (!) kleiner Stör.
Nachdem der am ersten Vormittag zum fünften Mal im Kescher lag wurde er, mit freundlicher Genehmigung des mitangelnden Gewässerwartes im 2ha großen Nachbarweiher in Schutzhaft genommen.
Dort habe ich ihn, am selben Tag, zweimal mit der Matchrute gefangen, bevor ich mich wieder an den großen Weiher verkrümelt habe...|uhoh:

Wenn ihr also in einer ganzen Saison keinen einzigen erwischt hab, ist da irgendwas faul!
:mSo blöd, die Biester nicht zu fangen kann man nämlich eigentlich gar nicht sein...

Selbst, wenn sie konzentriert im Schonbereich stehen, müsste ja wenigstens mal ein Irrläufer an den Haken gehen!


----------



## Dieter02 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Ich habe bei uns an einem Gewässer geangelt.
Dort ist ein ca. 140cm großer Stör press am Ufer entlang geschwommen, konnte ihm zusehen.
Auf der anderen Seite wurde ein 27kg schwerer gefangen.
Eventuell hast du ja die Möglichkeit mal eine Unterwasserkamera ein paar Stunden is Wasser zu legen und mal sehen ob einer vorbeischwimmt.


----------



## Slickerthanu (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



> Wenn ihr also in einer ganzen Saison keinen einzigen erwischt hab, ist da irgendwas faul!
> :mSo blöd, die Biester nicht zu fangen kann man nämlich eigentlich gar nicht sein...



genau das ist ja das Problem... erwartet hatten wir ja auch das es uns ggf. schnell nerven würde... aber ... nix




> Eventuell hast du ja die Möglichkeit mal eine Unterwasserkamera ein paar  Stunden is Wasser zu legen und mal sehen ob einer vorbeischwimmt.


In einem kleinen Gewässer wie vllt. von 5ha. kann ich mir das ja auch gut vorstellen... aber bei uns bin ich ja 2 Jahre beschäftigt um alle potentiellen Stellen mit der Cam zu beackern...

Mich interessiert hauptsächlich wie hoch die Chance ist , dass die Tiere unbemerkt verendet sein könnten...?!


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

xxxxxxxxxxxx 
250 Störe in einen See zu besetzen. Da will jemand nichts von Biologie und Ökologie wissen sondern nur Fische fangen. Egal wie.
Da sollte man schon mal die Qualifikation der Entscheider hinterfragen.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Störe aus der Zucht sind sehr häufig nicht in der Lage, ein Leben in freier Wildbahn zu führen, da sie extrem auf die Futterpellets konditioniert sind.
Selbst im Gartenteich ist das nicht so einfach.
Es ist gut möglich, dass ein großer Teil der Störe verhungert ist.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Das ist wieder mal ein typisches Beispiel von Besatzmaßnahmen eines Vereins. 
Da werden einfach mal 250 Störe besetz ohne zu wissen was passiert. Leider kein Einzelfall. 
Schlag doch euren Experten *lach* vor, das nächste mal gleich 500 Störe zu besetzen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Störe aus der Zucht sind sehr häufig nicht in der Lage, ein Leben in freier Wildbahn zu führen, da sie extrem auf die Futterpellets konditioniert sind.
> Selbst im Gartenteich ist das nicht so einfach.
> Es ist gut möglich, dass ein großer Teil der Störe verhungert ist.


 Oder das sie dort so gut Futter fanden, das sie eben nicht wie doof an den Haken gehen. 
 Sie könnten ja auch schon Naturnahrung gewohnt sein.
 Letzteres ist vermutlich die unwahrscheinlichere Annahme, aber auch das könnte der Grund sein.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Letztendlich bleibt das Alles spekulativ.
Nachdem aber keine toten Störe gefunden wurden würde ich annehmen das zumindest ein Teil noch da ist und sich nur erfolgreich den Haken der Angler entzieht.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sie könnten ja auch schon Naturnahrung gewohnt sein.
> Letzteres ist vermutlich die unwahrscheinlichere Annahme, aber auch das könnte der Grund sein.



Wenn nicht alle Störe eingegangen sind, ist das bestimmt der Fall.
Falls der Baggersee viele Benthosorganismen hervorbringt, ist der ungewohnte Angelköder wenig attraktiv.

Wenn der Gewässerwart auf Sicher gehen will und die (rechtliche) Möglichkeit hat, könnte man den See mit einem Stellnetz befischen.
Da Störe keine wirkliche Winterruhe halten, könnte das sogar um die Jahreszeit noch funktionieren.

Ich würde es aber eher bleiben lassen und das Besatz-Experiment ohne weiteren Versuch ad Acta legen.


----------



## Slickerthanu (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

@matrix85 ... schalt mal nen Gang zurück... natürlich hat sich der Verein informiert und für die genannte Wasserfläche eine zumutbare Menge besetz. Darüber hinaus haben wir 12 Wochen über 2 Futterautonaten die Zuchtpellets zugefüttert welche der Züchtet mitgeliefert hat, obwohl wir einen sehr guten Bestand an Krebsen und Muscheln haben... Es wurde auch vorab eine Gewässerbestimmung und Empfehlung für Art und Menge der Störe durch die Fischereibehörde durchgeführt, da wir uns nicht nur auf den Züchter verlassen wollten... Unbedenklich war laut Gutachten ein Besastz von bis zu 400Stk der genannten Grösse... also finde ich meine Nachfrage durchaus legitim.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Winter... Kälte, klares Wasser, träge Fische... also vielleicht mal einen Taucher besorgen, der nachsieht!?


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 250 Störe in einen See zu besetzen. Da will jemand nichts von Biologie und Ökologie wissen sondern nur Fische fangen. Egal wie.
> Da sollte man schon mal die Qualifikation der Entscheider hinterfragen.






Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal ein typisches Beispiel von Besatzmaßnahmen eines Vereins.
> Da werden einfach mal 250 Störe besetz ohne zu wissen was passiert. Leider kein Einzelfall.
> Schlag doch euren Experten *lach* vor, das nächste mal gleich 500 Störe zu besetzen *kopfschüttel*




Danke, ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele. Was soll sowas?


----------



## Hezaru (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hi,

Bei Stören gibt es wenige Arten die auch Fisch fressen, die Rus. Störe (die schwarzen) glaub ich gehören dazu (Absolut nicht sicher). 
Störe machen viel über den Geruchsinn und sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr leicht zu fangen.
Wenn nix gefangen wurde gehe ich mal davon aus das sie tot sind. Die verhungern sehr leicht, kommt auf die Störart an, da sind einige sehr Konkurenzschwach. Und die Umstellung von Pellet auf geignete Naturnahrung falls überhaupt vorhanden fällt auch oft schwer.
Auch bei anderen Fischarten wie Zander oder Quappen sind Pelletfische m.M. Schrott.
Das ist als würde man einen nackten Europäer über der Wüste abwerfen.
Frag mal bei Bordie Syntac nach der kennt sich da aus:m

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> @matrix85 ... schalt mal nen Gang zurück... natürlich hat sich der Verein informiert und für die genannte Wasserfläche eine zumutbare Menge besetz. Darüber hinaus haben wir 12 Wochen über 2 Futterautonaten die Zuchtpellets zugefüttert welche der Züchtet mitgeliefert hat, obwohl wir einen sehr guten Bestand an Krebsen und Muscheln haben... Es wurde auch vorab eine Gewässerbestimmung und Empfehlung für Art und Menge der Störe durch die Fischereibehörde durchgeführt, da wir uns nicht nur auf den Züchter verlassen wollten... Unbedenklich war laut Gutachten ein Besastz von bis zu 400Stk der genannten Grösse... also finde ich meine Nachfrage durchaus legitim.



Ich habe wenig Wissen über siebirische Störe, aber für einen Versuch sind 250 Tiere sicher nicht wenig.
Das werden ja zwischen 500-1000 Kg gewesen sein, also auch eine Menge Geld.
Wobei mich die Vorstellung das Fachkräfte gar 400 St (Fremdart) für passend finden, die ja zusätzlich zu den dort schon lebenden Fischen hineingelangen, doch etwas verwundert

Da zu die fürsorgliche Fütterung um Ihnen die Umstellung leichter zu machen.
Puh, ....was betreibt Ihr da?
Fischzucht oder Angelpark?

Ich bin kein Hardliner, was den Besatz mit Siebirischen Stören betrifft, aber die Braucht kein Gewässer. 
 Als exotische seltene Leckerli für Angler, oder auch als Erinnerung das ähnliche aber noch mächtigere Störe
einst bei uns wild lebten, mag man es vertreten.

Aber wenn Ihr gleichzeitig weitere Arten ähnlich gut "beraten" besetzen solltet, dann könnte es viel zu viel Besatzfisch ein.
Dann müssen hat welche verhungern und das werden die sein die dort am wenigsten hineinpassen.

Meine Meinung, als  Angler.

Wobei ich als G.W auch weiß, das man gute Kontakte braucht um überhaupt mit zu bekommen was wirklich gefangen wird.
Bist Du sicher das die Spezies Dir alles mitteilen?


----------



## Nick94 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Oder sind Schwarzangler auch eine Möglichkeit? Die wissen meistens mehr als man glaubt und sind kacken dreist. Durfte da leider sowas in der Art auch schon miterleben. Gerade hatten wir einen flachen Teich (der im Winter abgelassen ist) im Frühjahr mit laichtieren besetzt und ein paar Tage später saßen die nachts im Gebüsch.

Aber dadurch gehen nicht alle fische verloren.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hallo,

ich finde auch, dass Störe bei uns in Baggerseen nichts verloren haben und betrachte solch eine Besatz als (harmlos ausgedrückt) Blödsinn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matrix85 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe wenig Wissen über siebirische Störe, aber für einen Versuch sind 250 Tiere sicher nicht wenig.
> Das werden ja zwischen 500-1000 Kg gewesen sein, also auch eine Menge Geld.
> Wobei mich die Vorstellung das Fachkräfte gar 400 St (Fremdart) für passend finden, die ja zusätzlich zu den dort schon lebenden Fischen hineingelangen, doch etwas verwundert
> 
> ...





Genau solche Besatzmaßnahmen von Angelvereinen können ein Gewässer kaputt machen! Das sind bei weitem keine Einzelfälle! Auf der einen Seite machen die Angelvereine auf "Naturschützer" und machen gleichzeitig das Gegenteil! Hauptsache Fisch rein!

Soll nicht verallgemeinert klingen, ich kenn auch vernünftig geführte Vereine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Man kanns auch anders sehen:
Ein abgesperrter Baggersee als Angelgewässer muss weder "nachhaltig" noch "schützerisch" bewirtschaftet werden.

Das sind gute Möglichkeiten, auch durch Attraktionsbesatz wie mit Stören etc. Angeldruck von ökologisch sensibleren Gewässern zu nehmen...

Ich würd da angeln auf Störe....

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung - Schützergewässer haben wir genug, gute Angelgewässer zu wenig...


*Davon ab zum eigentlichen Thema:*
Ich kenne Störe auch eher als nicht gerade schwer zu fangende Fische, so vorhanden.

Obs nun an Mortalität liegt oder am doch nicht so kleinen Gewässern, dass man einfach am falschen Platz angelt, dass bei euch nix geht, ist sicher nicht leicht zu beantworten....


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hallo,

kann ja ein, dass das woanders erlaubt ist (16 Fischereigesetze). Aber wenn ich mir den Artikel 1 Abs. 2 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes ansehe, so dürften Störe in Baggerseen nicht besetzt werden.
Aber schon klar: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Wenn es jetzt statt den schnöden Stören um edleres Geblüt ginge, wie Seeforellen, Renken, oder was von den Barschartigen, wäre auch der Grad der Moralinversäuerung im Thema sicher weitaus geringer. Bitte nicht vergessen, der natürliche Bestand eines Baggersees besteht aus Sand, Kies und Steinen - sonst nix!

Was die Störe angeht, denke ich, dass sie schlicht verhungert sind, weil zu blöd zum fressen natürlicher Nahrung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir den Artikel 1 Abs. 2 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes ansehe, so dürften Störe in Baggerseen nicht besetzt werden.
> Aber schon klar: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Deine Aussage ist so nicht korrekt. Wenn der Baggerseen ablassbar und gegen den Fischwechsel gesichert ist, erfüllt er alle Kriterien nach Art. 2 Abs. 1 und ist somit von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen. Da darf man dann auch ganz entspannt Störe besetzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kanns auch anders sehen:
> Ein abgesperrter Baggersee als Angelgewässer muss weder "nachhaltig" noch "schützerisch" bewirtschaftet werden.



Das ist wiederum z.B. bezüglich des Fischereigesetzes in Bayern auch nicht korrekt. Ist der Baggersee nicht ablassbar (was für die Mehrzahl der Baggerseen wohl gelten dürfte), fällt er in Bayern unter die Hegepflicht. Dann darf da nicht mal ein Karpfen reingesetzt werden, ohne dass die Behörden das genehmigt haben. Für diese Gewässer gelten alle Regeln der Nachhaltigkeit, die auch für natürlich entstandene Gewässer gelten.

U.a. aus diesem Grund ist ja die anglerische Nutzung der Tagebaurestlöcher in der Lausitz (genau genommen sind das auch nur große Baggerseen) ein riesiges Theater. Da dürfen sich die Angler mit ihren Interessen ganz hinten anstellen, nachdem NABU, FFH-Experten etc. ihre Konzepte umsetzen durften.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

Du hast recht, das Wort "ablassbar" ist das Kriterium.
Ich kenne aber keinen Baggersee, welcher ablassbar ist.
Es mag schon den einen oder anderen geben, nur habe ich noch keinen gesehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Ein Baggersee ist nur solange abgeschlossen, wie er nicht durch das Hochwasser des umliegenden Flusses erreicht werden kann. Wenn ein paar Hundert Störe aus dem Baggersee in den Hauptstrom entweichen können, ist das eine sehr große Zahl im Vergleich zu dem, was zur Wiederansiedlung des Atlantischen und vor Allem des Europäischen Störs besetzt wird.
Denen ist es recht egal, ob ihr Partner russisch oder rumänisch spricht, die meisten Störarten kreuzen sich ohne Probleme auch in freier Wildbahn.
Ab und zu werden teils sehr große Störe in deutschen Flüssen gefangen und fast immer haben sie da nichts verloren, wie dieser neulich.
http://sturgeon.de/index.php/aktuelles/8-aktuelles/92-stoer-fall-im-rhein


----------



## ATRiot01 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Verhungert werden sie wohl eher nicht sein. Fische können mit verdammt wenig Nahrung eine extrem lange Zeit überleben. Und wenn es da Krebse und Muscheln giebt finden die sicher genug um zu überleben.
Wenn sie denn verendet sein sollten müsste bei 250 Stk doch auch mal einer gefunden worden sein, irgendwann treiben die doch auf oder nicht?
Bei uns wurden auch *Störe* besetzt, und ja die liessen sich gut fangen, WENN man an der richtigen Stelle war. Auf etwa 7ha Wasserfläche waren die nur auf etwa 30x20m Fläche zu fangen, am rest des Sees wurde das ganze jahr meines Wissens nach nicht ein einziger gefangen.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Verhungert werden sie wohl eher nicht sein. Fische können mit verdammt wenig Nahrung eine extrem lange Zeit überleben. Und wenn es da Krebse und Muscheln giebt finden die sicher genug um zu überleben



Denkfehler, weil die Störe da ja zusätzlich zu einem schon bestehenden Fisch/Futter Verhältnis hinzukamen.
Mehr Futter wird es nicht, nur mehr Futtersuchende.

Stellt sich die Frage welche Fische nun hungern werden, oder ob gar die Futterquellen Nachteilige Veränderungen unterliegen wenn sie anders oder zu stark genutzt werden.
Ich tippe mal das doofe Kraftfutterstöre da zu den Verlierern zählen werden.
Selbst Aalen, Welsen, oder Forellen fällt die Umstellung oft extrem schwer.
Nicht weil solche Arten so leicht zu fangen sind gehen solche Besatzfische dann so schnell an den Haken, sondern weil sie zunächst fast stetig Hunger leiden.
Die sausen dann auf der Suche nach Nahrung umher, was noch mehr Energie verbraucht.
Energiesparen haben sie ja nie gelernt, warum auch Ihr Futter war immer da und ist nun ganz futsch.

Ich finde da die vergleichende Untersuchung des Aalbesatz von Glasaalen und Farmaalen bezeichnend.
Bei hoher Konkurrenz ergab sich aus der Große kein Vorteil, im Gegenteil die Glasaale überholten die Farmaale später im Wachstum.
Bei geringer Konkurrenz kamen dann auch die Mastfische besser zurecht.

 Nur hätte man sie wenn sie Hunger gehabt hätten, ja auch fangen sollen.


----------



## ATRiot01 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denkfehler, weil die Störe da ja zusätzlich zu einem schon bestehenden Fisch/Futter Verhältnis hinzukamen.
> Mehr Futter wird es nicht, nur mehr Futtersuchende.



Richtig, es wird nicht mehr Futter und Überbesatz kann zum Rückgang anderer Arten oder Verbuttung oder was sonst noch führen.
Allerdings wird ein Stör der selbst innerhalb des Jahres nach Besatz nur durch Zufall mal über 1-2 Krebse stolpert oder nen kleinen Fisch erwischt zwar extrem abmagern, aber sicher nicht gleich verhungern. Und wenn da noch Karpfenangler am Gewässer unterwegs sind ist meist eher von einem Nahrungsüberangebot auszugehen |uhoh:.
Irgendwer hier im Board schrieb auch mal von *in der Regentonne vergessenen Köderfischen*. Die Lebten auch nach über einem Jahr wohl noch, sahen halt aus wie Spermien.   
Also Verhungern würde ich auf jeden Fall ausschliessen.
Villeicht am Sediment erstickt, oder einfach nur in der Schutzzone unterwegs, wie gesagt bei uns hat sich gesamte Störbestand auf einen seeehr kleinen Raum konzentriert.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denkfehler, weil die Störe da ja zusätzlich zu einem schon bestehenden Fisch/Futter Verhältnis hinzukamen.
> Mehr Futter wird es nicht, nur mehr Futtersuchende.
> 
> Stellt sich die Frage welche Fische nun hungern werden, oder ob gar die Futterquellen Nachteilige Veränderungen unterliegen wenn sie anders oder zu stark genutzt werden.
> ...


Bei Stören glaub ich nicht, daß es der drohende Hungertod ist, der sie an den Haken treibt.
Die sind ganz einfach strohdumm (und gierig)...  

Ich kann nur von meinem o.g. Beispiel sprechen, aber da waren die Störe eindeutige Gewinner:

Obwohl sie ständig am Haken hingen und deswegen teilweise ganz schön ramponiert aussahen, sind sie gut abgewachsen.

Dafür haben die vormals gut im Futter stehenden Brachsen im See zunehmend an Gewicht verloren.

Das möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt den Stören zuschreiben:
Der Verein hatte ihn nämlich noch nicht lange!
Auch wenn man weder Kosten noch Mühe spart, dauert es ein bisschen um ein ein Gewässer mit hirnlosen Fischverklappungen gründlich zu ruinieren.
Dort ist also nur das passiert, was man an allen anderen Vereinswassern auch beobachten konnte.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Noch eine kleine Anekdote zu unseren Stören::m

Der besagte Baggersee war über einen Mönch ablassbar.
Also eigentlich ganz klar ein geschlossenes Gewässer!

Die Störe waren natürlich dazu gedacht, bald wieder rausgefangen unf abgeknüppelt zu werden.
(I.d.R. hat unser Vorstand solche Spezial-Besätze "heimlich" gemacht und es wurde erst mal nur der Hofstaat benachrichtigt...|uhoh

Aber da wurde in dem Fall ein behördlicher Riegel vorgeschoben:
Die Fischereibehörde hat verlangt, den Text auf den Karten abzuändern, bevor sie diese abgestempelt hat!
Die Stör ist nämlich ganzjährig geschützt...:q

Ich hab ja noch kurz versucht, dem Alten erklären, was ein geschlossenes Gewässer ist und was das rechtlich bedeuten.
Und, daß unser heimischer Stör (Acipenser sturio) zwar ganzjährige Schonzeit hat, unsere Besatzfische aber irgendwelche schnellwüchsige Hybridarten sind, für die das nicht gilt.
Hat er nicht kapiert...|rolleyes

Da der Mann vom Amt eigentlich recht fit war und sich seit Jahren mit dem Vorstand aufs Messer bekriegt hat, glaube ich nicht, daß er so inkompetent war:
Denke er wußte, daß er ihnen so mal richtig eins auswischen kann, weil sie keine Ahnung von nix haben...:vik:


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Ja, die Angler, Heger und Schützer der Gewässer. Was für xxxxxx sind da in diesem Auftrag unterwegs.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> Es wurde auch vorab eine Gewässerbestimmung und Empfehlung für Art und Menge der Störe durch die Fischereibehörde durchgeführt




Und was kam raus? Um was für einen See Typ handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Um was für einen See Typ handelt es sich denn?





Slickerthanu schrieb:


> ...Vereinsgewässer 40ha, Baggersee mit aktivem Abbau, max Tiefe 24 m mittlere Tiefe 9m



Also ein Gewässser, das man durchaus mit sich nicht selbst reproduzierenden Arten als Erstbesatz/Zwischenbesatz versehen kann.


----------



## Hezaru (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Bei uns wurden auch mal welche besetzt. Atlantische, keine Europäischen (geschützt)eng Verwandt aber keine Sturios. In ablasbaren Weihern falls es schiefgeht Keule. Ein kurzer Spass, die waren schnell gefangen. Einer blieb übrig, total abgemagert.
Aufgezogen in Monokultur und mit Fopellet gefüttert, sind laut Züchter gewachsen wie Sau und haben immer gefressen (immer trüb).
Aber im Teich mit Konkurenz und ohne Zufüttern Null Chance.
Bei Nachtschwärmers Beitrag hat sich der Vorstand blöx angestellt.
Bei uns würde man sagen "Der hat amol ah Brett braucht"
So dramatisch wie manch andere sehe ich das ganze aber auch nicht. Störe werden gefangen oder sind tot.
Ich würde aber niemals fremde Arten in Gewässer besetzten in denen ich nichts mehr regeln kann oder die Brut andere Gewässer verseucht.


----------



## Matrix85 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden auch mal welche besetzt. Atlantische, keine Europäischen (geschützt)eng Verwandt aber keine Sturios. In ablasbaren Weihern falls es schiefgeht Keule. Ein kurzer Spass, die waren schnell gefangen. Einer blieb übrig, total abgemagert.
> Aufgezogen in Monokultur und mit Fopellet gefüttert, sind laut Züchter gewachsen wie Sau und haben immer gefressen (immer trüb).
> Aber im Teich mit Konkurenz und ohne Zufüttern Null Chance.
> Bei Nachtschwärmers Beitrag hat sich der Vorstand blöx angestellt.
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, leider kein Einzelfall #d.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden auch mal welche besetzt. Atlantische, keine Europäischen (geschützt)eng Verwandt aber keine Sturios. In ablasbaren Weihern falls es schiefgeht Keule. Ein kurzer Spass, die waren schnell gefangen. Einer blieb übrig, total abgemagert.
> Aufgezogen in Monokultur und mit Fopellet gefüttert, sind laut Züchter gewachsen wie Sau und haben immer gefressen (immer trüb).
> Aber im Teich mit Konkurenz und ohne Zufüttern Null Chance.
> Bei Nachtschwärmers Beitrag hat sich der Vorstand blöx angestellt.
> ...



Wie geschrieben über Störe weiß ich nicht viel.
Aber vielleicht hilft das wenige Anderen.

Europäischer Stör: Wanderfisch der die Küsten Europas bewohnte (nicht Ostsee)und heute so gut wie ausgestorben ist.
Eigenständige Vermehrung wird nicht mehr beobachtet.
Einst wurden allein in Hamburg Tausende dieser Störe im Jahr verarbeitet.
Letzter echter wilder Bestand in Frankreich.
Als Besatzfisch fast nicht zu bekommen, auch wenn sie gezielt für Wiederansiedlungen im unteren Elbeeinzugsraum nachgezogen werden.

Atlantischer Stör: Bewohnt die Atlantikküste von Nordamerika, soll aber auch die Störart im Ostseeraum gewesen sein.(dort aber ausgestorben)
Leichter zu bekommen weil er ja noch nicht so selten wurde und für den Ostseeraum größere Nachzuchtversuche laufen.
Als Besatzfische sicher schwer zu bekommen.

Siebirischer Stör: Wohl eher Flussfisch.
Bei uns heute Massenfisch der Aquakultur zur Kaviar Gewinnung.
Deutschland und einige Nachbarländer erzeugen halt reichlich Kaviar.
Das Nebenprodukt, die Männchen werden billig verkauft, sie sind halt nutzlos.
Besatzfische gibt es deshalb günstig und weil zahlreich vorhanden werden Jungtiere auch gerne für Gartenteiche angeboten.

Hausen oder Beluga: Das sind die Raubfische unter den Stören. Wanderfische die eher wärmere Meere bewohnen.
Diese Art wächst extrem schnell und wird auch am Mächtigsten bis über 1000 Kg bei 6-9m Länge.
Vorkommen im Kaspischen und Schwarzen Meer.
Ein Bestand des Mittelmeeres und des Po gilt heute als erloschen.
Wohl nicht ganz so leicht in der Kaviarproduktion und Aufzucht, werden sie selten Angeboten.
(Angeblich extrem schwer sie an Trockenfutter zu bringen)
Natürlicher Bestand heute am verschwinden.

Sterlet: Die kleinste Europäische Störart, heimisch z.B im Donaueinzugsraum wo sie Flüsse und Seen besiedelt.
Nachzuchten erden häufiger mal angeboten.

Daneben gibt es noch Felsenstöre aus Amerika von der Pazifikseite.

Adria-Störe die man versucht am Po zu erhalten.

Sternhausen und einige mehr.

Der Witz ist einige dieser fast 30 Arten lassen sich fruchtbar kreuzen und so auch mehr als 2 Arten vermischen.

Die Fischereiforschung ist da schon recht weit.
Solche Fachblätter wie Fischer und Teichwirt haben da viel Lob für die Fortschritte bei der Störzucht.
Wo ein Produkt ist, muss nun halt auch ein Markt erschlossen werden.
Geht also nicht immer davon aus das Fachkräfte von solchen Störbesatz abraten und Angler so etwas immer heimlich tun würden.
Es gibt verdammt viele Fachkräfte die mit Stören Geld verdienen wollen.

Achtung Ironie!
Derzeit versucht man halt wenigstens einige Störarten bei uns anzusiedeln, bin schon gespannt ob, oder welche und was sich ansiedelt, bei den Tausenden von Tieren die irgendwie in die Fließgewässer gelangen.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

@BERND2000
Du hast sehr viele und auch sehr gute Infos zusammengetragen, ich ergänze noch etwas zur Hybridisierung und zum Europäischen Stör




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Witz ist einige dieser fast 30 Arten lassen sich fruchtbar kreuzen und so auch mehr als 2 Arten vermischen.



Störe lassen sich in zwei Gruppen einteilen, eine diploide Gruppe und eine tetraploide Gruppe. Alle Arten können sich kreuzen, innerhalb der selben Ploidie sind die Nachkommen fruchtbar, Nachwuchs von Eltern unterschiedlicher Gruppen sind triploid und somit steril.
Da die Mutation von 2n auf 4n Chromosomensätzen unabhängig in mehreren Unterfamilien stattfand, ist die ganze Sache ein bisschen komplizierter als die Verwandschaftsverhältnisse ohnehin schon sind.

Der europäische Stör ging um Haaresbreite am Aussterben vorbei und es gibt keine Besatzfische zu kaufen. Das sind in den meisten Fällen Atlantische Störe, die unter falschem Namen verkauft werden.
Es gibt nur noch wenige Hundert fortpflanzungsfähige Tiere, die in zwei Zuchtpopulationen den Fortbestand der Art sichern.
Natürliche Reproduktion in der Gironde wurden 1980, 88 und zuletzt 1994 nachgewiesen. Die meisten heute lebenden Europäischen Störe sind oder stammen vom Jahrgang 1994 ab und werden nur durch wenige Zufallsfänge ergänzt.
Ob die Art den genetischen Flaschenhals je wegstecken wird, oder an der Inzucht eingeht, steht noch in den Sternen.

http://www.irstea.fr/en/youth-section/cards-posters-download/biodiversity/save-european-sturgeon

Wenn man sich den Zeitverlauf anschaut, merkt man dass das Projekt durch die späte Geschlechtsreife eine Jahrhundertaufgabe wird.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Aber im Teich mit Konkurenz und ohne Zufüttern Null Chance.
> Bei Nachtschwärmers Beitrag hat sich der Vorstand blöx angestellt.
> Bei uns würde man sagen "Der hat amol ah Brett braucht"


Bei dem Vorstand hätte, wenn ich den Spruch richtig verstanden hab, auch ein Balken nix bracht...
Der Balken wär nach Kontakt mit seinem Kopf zerbrochen oder vom Blutalkohol besoffen und er hätt immer no nix kapiert...#q

Zugefüttert wurde von den ganzen Karpfenanglern so einiges.
Aber als die Störe da waren, hatten die anderen Fische keine Chance mehr, sich am Futterplatz zu halten.
Vorher kommte ich halbwegs über mein Futter steuern, was ich fangen will: Karpfen, Brachsen oder kapitale Rotaugen.
Nach dem Störbesatz ging nichts mehr, sobald sie den Platz entdeckt hatten.
Das hat mal 5Min und mal 2Stunden gedauert, war aber sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche!

Ob sie ohne Anfutter durchgekommen wären läßt sich natürlich nicht sagen.
Aber daß sie auf dem Futterplatz absolut dominant waren , war unübersehbar!


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der europäische Stör ging um Haaresbreite am Aussterben vorbei und es gibt keine Besatzfische zu kaufen. Das sind in den meisten Fällen Atlantische Störe, die unter falschem Namen verkauft werden.
> Es gibt nur noch wenige Hundert fortpflanzungsfähige Tiere, die in zwei Zuchtpopulationen den Fortbestand der Art sichern.
> Natürliche Reproduktion in der Gironde wurden 1980, 88 und zuletzt 1994 nachgewiesen. Die meisten heute lebenden Europäischen Störe sind oder stammen vom Jahrgang 1994 ab und werden nur durch wenige Zufallsfänge ergänzt.
> Ob die Art den genetischen Flaschenhals je wegstecken wird, oder an der Inzucht eingeht, steht noch in den Sternen.
> ...



 Dann setze ich auch noch einmal nach.
 Mitten im wohlhabenden und auch so Naturschutzverliebten Deutschland lässt man so eine Art halt aussterben.
 Mehr als Nachzucht und Besatzversuche werden halt kaum gemacht.
 Wobei man das schon vor 100 Jahren versuchte, also zu einer Zeit wo es noch reichlich Störe gab.
 Heute halten wir Tiger, Nashörner und selbst Elefanten für bedroht und Vergessen dabei die Arten der Heimat.
 Elefanten sind noch nicht einmal wirklich selten, wobei selbst arme Länder versuchen Ihren Bestand zu erhalten.
 Lebten die bei uns, wir würden vermutlich noch nicht einmal über Schutz nachdenken.
 Störe sind unglaublich bedrohter als Elefanten, bedrohter gar als Tiger, weil sie bei uns eben gar keinen geeigneten Lebensraum mehr vorfinden und gleichzeitig auch noch Probleme mit der Fischerei haben.
 Besatz ändert da zunächst gar nichts an den Tatsachen, solange man die Ursachen des Aussterbens nicht beseitigen mag. 
 Aber die Leben ja auch lange, was heute besetzt wird, könnte ja Verbesserungen in 50 Jahren nutzen.
 Schade nur das Störe halt nicht Tausend Jahre werden, 30-50 Jahre könnte zu wenig Zeit für Verbesserungen sein.
 Wir sind da ein wahres Entwicklungsland, oder sind Wir es die den Anderen erst zeigen müssen wie man Artenschutz zu verstehen hat.

 Übrings sind wir ein Land was wo gewilderter Kaviar reichlich über die Bühne geht.
 Weil so etwas bei uns kaum bestraft wird.
 Sind doch nur Fischeier, also kein großes Verbrechen.


 Jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten könnte ich kotzen, wenn ich die Spendenaufrufe zum Schutz der auch so bedrohten Tiere in der Ferne lese.
 Artenschutz sollte in der Heimat  beginnen, Ihr bequemen spendensammelnden Klugschei..er.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> Es wurde auch vorab eine Gewässerbestimmung und Empfehlung für Art und Menge der Störe durch die Fischereibehörde durchgeführt, da wir uns nicht nur auf den Züchter verlassen wollten... Unbedenklich war laut Gutachten ein Besastz von bis zu 400Stk der genannten Grösse..



Hast Du da irgendwas schriftliches von dieser "Behörde" ? Denn so einfach mag ich Deiner Aussage keinen Glauben schenken.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dann setze ich auch noch einmal nach.
> Mitten im wohlhabenden und auch so Naturschutzverliebten Deutschland lässt man so eine Art halt aussterben.
> Mehr als Nachzucht und Besatzversuche werden halt kaum gemacht.
> ...................................
> ...



Zunächst einmal freut es mich, dass sich hier die kritischen Stimmen zum Besatz mit gebietsfremden Arten mehren.

Zu Bernds Kommentar:

Viel wahres, Bernd. Jedoch besteht die Problematik beim wiederansiedeln verschwundener Arten darin, dass meist die Lebensbedingungen nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Und nicht der Artenschutz ist das wichtigste, sondern der Biotopschutz. Wenn Du in Deutschland einen Schmetterling fängst und aufspießt, kannst Du dafür empfindlich bestraft werden. Der Landwirt darf aber ungestraft bis an den Wegrand mähen, Hecken und Büsche entfernen und den Larven der Schmetterlinge so die Lebensgrundlage entziehen.
Unsere heimische Natur hat keine Lobby, bestenfalls eine Pseudolobby. 

Und zu den besetzten Stören. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass 1.) der Verein die Pacht entzogen bekommt und 2.) die Vereinskasse durch den Besatz so geplündert wurde, dass die Blase Pleite geht.


----------



## Matrix85 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Und zu den besetzten Stören. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass 1.) der Verein die Pacht entzogen bekommt und 2.) die Vereinskasse durch den Besatz so geplündert wurde, dass die Blase Pleite geht.[/QUOTE]


Das würden sich sicher viele hier im Forum wünschen! Es ist wirklich gefährlich was sich viele Vereine rausnehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Ich würde dem Verein nun nicht die Pest an den Hals wünschen, ist mir irgendwie zu inquisitorisch!
Die haben einen Fehler gemacht und dieser ist ja sowieso teuer gewesen für den Verein, da die "Spassfische" als Totalausfall zu verzeichnen sind.
Da wird man in Zukunft wohl nur noch erlaubte und ökologisch wertvolle Spassfische setzen, Karpfen z.B.?
(Achtung, Ironie!)

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Vielleicht hat sie der Baggerfahrer auch alle rausgebaggert und verspeist?:q
Nee´aber ohne Blödsinn, in einem Angelpark ist ein Störbesatz ja echt interessant, aber in einem Vereinsgewässer?


----------



## ATRiot01 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> .
> Da wird man in Zukunft wohl nur noch erlaubte Spassfische setzen, Karpfen z.B.?
> 
> Jürgen



_Sorry deine Änderung mit der bermerkung zur Ironie kam zu spät xD..hätte ich mir aber auch denken können.
_
Wobei grade Karpfen in unseren Gewässern mehr Schaden anrichten als man denken mag und echte *heimische* Arten verdrängen.
Wo will man da die Grenze ziehen was *vernünftigen* Besatz betrifft?
Ich kenne absolut kein Gewässer in D das trotz Befischung (und gegebenfalls Besatz) im absoluten Gleichgewicht ist.

Ich finde ein paar nicht Fortpflanzungsfähige Störhybriden in einem Geschlossenen Gewässer absolut nicht schlimm und hoffe für den Verein das die sich noch zeigen werden und nicht wirklich alle tot im sediment verrotten, was ich aber auch nicht glaube.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Und zu den besetzten Stören. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass 1.) der Verein die Pacht entzogen bekommt und 2.) die Vereinskasse durch den Besatz so geplündert wurde, dass die Blase Pleite geht.




Das würden sich sicher viele hier im Forum wünschen! Es ist wirklich gefährlich was sich viele Vereine rausnehmen.[/QUOTE]

 Viele Dinge haben immer zwei Seiten.
 Einmal die kritische wo man es pauschal ablehnen kann oder sollte.

 Dann aber auch eine Zweite.
Wo solche Fische dort in geschlossenen Seen eben kaum mehr Schaden anrichten werden, als jeder Anderer zusätzlicher Besatz auch.
 Die passen da halt nicht rein und werden sich nicht vermehren. Sie werden gefangen oder sterben früher oder später.
 Ob das nun eine gute Bewirtschaftung ist, ist Sache der Betrachtung.

 Vor allem aber, war der Heimische Stör ab den 70er Jahren schon von 99,99 % vergessen, also wurde auf die Art auch nur noch so viel Rücksicht genommen wie man es eben mit Anderen schon ausgestorbenen Tieren tut.

 Heute hat der Stör wieder eine Lobby, auch weil nun die Fremden Störarten wieder Interesse weckten.
_(Als Frankreich Deutschland einige winzlinge Störe zur Auf und Nachzucht überließ, hat Deutschland eine einzigartige Möglichkeit erhalten Fehler zu korrigieren. Traurig lese ich nun viele Jahre später Aussagen von Fachbehörden das eine Ansiedlung in meinem Heimatfluss derzeit nicht vorgesehen ist. Hust...Fehler, das Aussterben war nicht vorgesehen. Ihr habt´s halt verschlafen und bekamt nun die Möglichkeit das wieder gut zu machen)_

 Man spricht wieder über die Störe und viele erfahren nun erst das es die ja auch einmal bei uns zahlreich wild gab.
 (Russischer Kaviar galt einst als Minderwertig, es war deutscher Kaviar der als gut galt, z.B aus Hamburg)

 Plötzlich wundert man sich warum man denn diese Art nicht versuchte zu erhalten und hinterfragt die Ursachen des Verschwindens.
 Vor bald 30 Jahren interessierte sich kaum ein Angler für Störe, die waren halt ausgestorben wie für die Jäger die Auerochsen. In der Wahrnehmung so schutzbedürftig wie Dinos. Es war fast unmöglich Interesse zu wecken und Bilder von Großstören aus Norddeutschland die Fische aus den 60er zeigen wurden wahrgenommen als wenn sie schon Jahrhunderte alt wären.
 Die fremden Störarten sind für den Stör also Fluch und Segen zugleich.
 Ohne Sie wäre er wohl bei uns vergessen geblieben, aber durch sie bekommt er nun auch zusätzliche Probleme.

 Das Gesetze nur Schall und Rauch sind wenn sie nicht durch eine Lobby eingefordert werden sollte einem klar sein. Etwas nur unter Schutz zu stellen reicht halt nicht, im Gegenteil wenn so das Interesse sinkt, kann eine Art auch noch Ihre Lobby verlieren und dann nimmt man halt noch weniger Rücksicht.
 So bewirkten Entschädigungen eben oft keinen Erhalt, sondern nahmen zusätzlich den Schutz durch die Lobby.

 Ich nutze solche Vorlagen, um Interesse zu wecken also auch die Lobby zu vergrößern.
 Das mag manchmal Themenfremd entgleisen, ich hoffe Ihr versteht das.

 Ralf hat recht, dabei geht es gar nicht nur um den Stör.
 Es geht um den gesamte Lebensraum Fluss und der Stör ist da ein besserer Indikator, als der Lachs, der mit Besatz, oft nur scheinbar aufgepeppt wurde.
 Wenn der Stör nun innerhalb von 50 Jahren fast in ganz Europa verschwunden ist, stimmt etwas insgesamt nicht mehr, wie Wir handeln.
 Noch ist es nicht zu spät zu zeigen das die Naturschutzgesetzgebung in Europa, vor allem aber Deutschland den Überhaupt in der Lage und willens ist solche Großtiere zu erhalten.
 Es ist halt so etwas wie unser Spitzmaul-Nashorn oder Tiger.
 Ein Indikator halt, wie wir  wirklich handeln.

 Es ist aber umgekehrt unsere freiheitlich soziale Kultur, was viele der Großtiere bei uns verschwinden ließen.

 Die Strafen wurden milder, die Rücksicht und der Schutz geringer als sie Ihre Lobby verloren.
 Wir haben nicht einmal mehr Verständnis für die z.T extremen Strafen die Andere Länder da verhängen und betrachten sie als unmenschlich.
 Gleichzeitig spenden viele Europäer als Lobby, um solche Strafen und Einschränkungen in der Fremde durchzusetzen.
 Der Witz  dabei, oft wollen sie beides und würden es daheim als unzumutbare Einschränkung  Ihrer Selbst betrachten.


----------



## UMueller (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Viel wahres, Bernd. Jedoch besteht die Problematik beim wiederansiedeln verschwundener Arten darin, dass meist die Lebensbedingungen nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Und nicht der Artenschutz ist das wichtigste, sondern der Biotopschutz.


Meint er bestimmt auch. Aber durch Kleinigkeiten entstehen oft Missverständnisse.
Zum Biotop. Damit der europäische Stör überhaupt eine Chanche in Deutschland hat muss er frei wandern können. An der Weser z.B.hat man diese Chanche vertan(Wasserkraftwerk Hemelingen).Bleibt noch Elbe, Rhein und die Oder(dort atlantischer Stör). Bis die ersten Laichfische zurückkehren vergehen aber noch mind. 12 Jahre.
Zum eigentl. Thema. Wer unbedingt einen Stör angeln will sollte doch bitte in den Fopu fahren und es dort tun. In Vereinsgewässern haben solche fremden Störe nichts verloren.
Man sieht wie naturfern doch einige Angler sind. Heiligt der Spaß wirklich die Mittel. Von Afrowelsen und Streifenbarschen liest man hier ja auch mal.
Und ich betone Angeln macht Spaß und muss auch Spaß machen. Dafür braucht es aber nicht irgendwelche Exoten.


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



UMueller schrieb:


> Und ich betone Angeln macht Spaß und muss auch Spaß machen. Dafür braucht es aber nicht irgendwelche Exoten.



Ganz meine Rede, gab auch einen Thread dazu:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142802


----------



## angler1996 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

vorab, der Mensch und andere völlig natürliche Einflüsse /Veränderungen haben die Umwelt verändert/beeinflusst,

 Spielen wir mit Wiederansiedlungsprojekten nicht etwas Jurasic Park?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



UMueller schrieb:


> Zum eigentl. Thema. Wer unbedingt einen Stör angeln will sollte doch bitte in den Fopu fahren und es dort tun. In Vereinsgewässern haben solche fremden Störe nichts verloren.


Wo ist da denn schon der große Unterschied?

Bei dem was in vielen Vereinen abläuft ist es doch eh schon wurscht...
Solange es um Arten geht, die sich nicht weiter ausbreiten können und sie wirklich nur in "ausbruchssichere" Gewässer kommen, dann sollen sie doch...

Ich war immer der Meinung, in meinem Exverein sollen sie in ein paar Gewässern verklappen, was sie wollen, dafür aber ein paar andere in Ruhe lassen!

Da hätte es dann einen Weiher mit Refo gegeben, ein paar mit Küchenkarpfen und Zandern und ein zwei Gewässer mit kapitalen Karpfen, Grasern, Wallern und meinetwegen auch ein paar Stören und was weiß ich nicht noch nalles.
Gerne im Besatzstärken wie im Zuchtteich und von mir aus mit Zufütterung.
Dann hätte jeder fangen können,was er will.

Dafür hätte man dann unsere schöne Flusstrecke mit all ihren Altwassern und den einen oder anderen echten Hecht/Schleiensee endgültig in Frieden lassen können...
:mDie hatten zu ü90% der Zeit eine Hand voll Angler die wirklich angeln konnten und wollten, für sich alleine.


 Die große Mehrheit im Verein waren nämlich Angler, die stolz darauf waren, wenn sie alle paar Ansitze einen Satzkarpfen erwischt haben, obwohl es eigentlich eh schon unmöglich war, an denen vorbei zu Angeln.

Aber die haben nun mal die Gewässerpachten fast alleinen bezahlt und haben sich beschwert, daß zu schlecht besetzt wäre...
Also wurden auch die schönen Gewässer mehr und mehr kaputtgesetzt.
Wäre der Gesamtbesatznur auf die Hälfte der Gewässer
 konzentriert worden, hätten alle glücklich werden können.
So war es keiner...

Kommerzielle Angelpuffs, zum Austoben, gab es in meiner Gegnend keine.
Sollen doch größere Vereine diesen Bedarf decken!

Solange sie mit den finanziellen Mitteln an anderer Stelle auch  wirklich ökolagische wertvolle Gewässer sorgen!

Daß zweiteres ein frommer Wunschtraum ist, ist mir leider voll bewusst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Der Nachtschwärmer spricht mir aus der Seele...


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wo ist da denn schon der große Unterschied?
> 
> Bei dem was in vielen Vereinen abläuft ist es doch eh schon wurscht...
> Solange es um Arten geht, die sich nicht weiter ausbreiten können und sie wirklich nur in "ausbruchssichere" Gewässer kommen, dann sollen sie doch...
> ...



Ich denke es gibt 3 gedanklichen Ansätze.

1. Die reinen Angelgewässer, wo gern auch mit P&T die Möglichkeiten und Grundlagen, für viele Angler verbessert werden.

2. Die Bewirtschaftung ähnlich einer Teichwirtschaft ohne Zufütterung, wo Besatzfische gesät und später geerntet werden.(Vorsicht Ertragsdenken)

3. Die Naturnahe Nutzung wo man lediglich Überschüsse nutzen will und meint das man nicht eingreifen sollte.
------------------------------------
Aber in der Praxis vermischt sich das halt oft alles, da ist es das dann gar nicht mehr so klar was gut, falsch oder richtig ist.

Nehmen wir Punkt 3. 
Was sind den Überschüsse?
Es gibt keine wirklichen Überschüsse in der Natur, eine Entnahme ist immer ein Eingriff.
Selektive Befischung ist dann ein Nachteil für diese Art.
Also kann Besatz selbst bei dieser Betrachtung der Versuch des aktiven Gegensteuerns sein.
Doof das dann der Besatz auch wieder die Gefahr eines Eingriffes birgt. 
Selbst wenn man die Anzahl der Nutzer extrem verringert, oder selbst mit C&R, verringert man lediglich den Größenfaktor des Eingriffes. 

 Aber nehmen wir einmal an es gibt diese Überschüsse die halt nachwachsen.
  Dann fallen die seit dem Kormoran halt deutlich kleiner aus. Müsste man dann nicht reagieren und etliche Arten sperren, oder als Ausgleich, die Anzahl der Angler und Fischer reduzieren?#c

Fakt ist ,das man bei jeder dieser Richtungen, weiter Rücksicht auf die Natur nehmen sollte.
Da gibt es für mich kein, das ist da nicht nötig weil....oder das geht gar nicht weil...

Für mich ist entscheidend Nutzung und Naturerhalt, so gut es geht unter einen Hut zu bringen zu wollen. 

(Etwas was durch die Tierschutzrechtliche Vorstellungen das Angeln dem Nahrungserwerb dient, immer schwerer wird.
Der Tierschutzgedanke betrachtet Angeln als Nahrungsgewinnung und macht Angelgewässer nun halt zu Produktionsgewässern, nachfolgend lassen sich Produktionsflächen halt schlechter mit Naturschutzgedanken verbinden.)

Man kann natürlich auch die Hände in den Schoß legen und einfach Fischen oder das Fischen ganz verbieten  wollen.

Frei nach wer nichts macht, kann auch nichts falsch machen.
Aber das ist der falsche Ansatz, dort wo Menschen leben, machen sie etwas und das sollte eben nicht Rücksichtslos sein.

Das ist sicher ein ganz schwieriges Thema, weil alles sich dabei vermischt und man es besser nur im Einzelfall betrachten sollte.
Wer da meint glasklar, richtig und falsch zu erkennen und unterscheiden zu können, den beneide Ich.

 Ich denke Er ist dann ein Genie oder was ich für wahrscheinlich halte, nur sehr naive.

Auf jeden Fall ist es einfacher, zu wissen was falsch oder richtig ist, als dieses dann  selbst auch praktisch umsetzen und vertreten zu müssen.

Um einen halbwegs guten Besatz hinzubekommen braucht es viel Wissen und Erfahrung und auch den Willen.
Leider werden solche Posten oft immer wieder neu besetzt, so das den Entscheidungsträgern dann oft keine Zeit bleibt Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Voller Elan und Ideen stürzt sich dann oft ein Neuer ins Amt, dem dann zunächst Erfahrung, Wissen und das Vertrauen der Mitglieder als Rückhalt fehlt.
Er wird dann Fehler machen und es auch nicht allen recht machen, aber Ihn dann sofort gleich wieder auszutauschen, oder umgekehrt über die dummen Mitglieder zu fluchen und hin zuschmeißen, hilft auch nicht.

In so eine Aufgabe wächst man langsam rein, was durchaus Jahrzehnte dauert. Da verschwindet der Elan, aber gleichzeitig steigt das Wissen und die Erfahrung. Zusammengenommen macht man dann auch weniger verrückte Dinge.
Gleichzeitig kann man aber auch auf den Rückhalt setzen, Vertrauen zu haben und dann auch Neues ausprobieren.
Es ist also ganz wichtig schon im Vorfeld Interessierten die Möglichkeit zu geben Erfahrungen zu sammeln, oder sie aktiv einzubinden.
Nur einen Neuen zu wählen und Ihn dann zu einer kurzen Schulung zu schicken, reicht meist nicht.

Da steht er nun, eben noch reiner Angler, nun gefüttert mit neuen Ideen und Dingen die man als Bewirtschafter nicht tun soll/darf und hat doch weder Erfahrung noch Wissen.

 Im besten Fall wird er versuchen ,es allen gerecht zu machen, kann aber die Mittelwege kaum finden und selbst wenn, dann fehlt Im oft das Vertrauen um für den Mittelweg nicht ins Kreuzfeuer zu kommen.

In meiner Ecke machen viele solche Jobs seit Jahrzehnten und man arbeitet übergreifend zusammen, da merkt man erst wie schwer es ist für "Neue" ist Fehler zu vermeiden, oder sich gegen Wünsche durchzusetzen.
 Wobei auch "Neue" eben schon seit Jahren dabei sein können und Interesse haben.

Hier ist ein Gewässerwart der erst 1-2 Mal wieder gewählt wurde eben noch gefühlt Neu dabei und trotzdem sind noch bis heute Rentner die Ausnahme.
Das ist kein Job den man erst als Rentner beginnen sollte, oder Rentnern anträgt.
 Das ist dann recht Spät um Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
 Das ist ein Job den man bis weit ins Rentenalter machen kann, weil Erfahrungen, Kontakte und Wissen zählen.

Wir haben nun Januar, denkt daran wenn bei Euch Jahreshauptversammlungen anstehen und neue Gewässerwarte gewählt werden.

Jeder macht Fehler, der Größte Fehler aber ist es nicht aus den Fehlern zu lernen.


----------



## Slickerthanu (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Danke für Eure teils sehr emotionalen, teils absolut sinnfreien,  aber auch teils sehr ausführlichen und intelligenten Anregungen und Meinungen.

Am meisten denke ich konnte ich von @Bernd2000 mitnehmen, was mir die Argumentation und Diskussion innerhalb des Vereins  insbsondere im Bezug auf die im letzten Post genannten Themen erleichtern wird. Leider kann ich die Probleme mit einer relativ hohen Flukuationsrate der GW und dem damit einhergehenden Erfahrungs-/Informationsverlust unterschreiben. 

Jeden weiteren Kommentar zu den anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern, welche sich durch fehlendes Fachwissen, Gewässerkenntnis, Erfahrung sowie Intellekt auf emotionales Glatteis bewegt haben, verkneife ich mir. 

Danke!


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Trotzdem würde mich das Ergebnis der Gewässerbestimmung interessieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> ... um einen zu fangen |uhoh:
> 
> Salve zusammen, in unserem Vereinsgewässer 40ha, Baggersee mit aktivem Abbau, max Tiefe 24 m mittlere Tiefe 9m wurden im Frühjahr 2016 ca. 250Stk. sib. Störe besetzt... alle mit mindestend 60-70cm und größer...
> 
> ...


 
 Ich habe da noch einmal eben ein wenig über Störe in Gartenteichen nachgelesen.
 Immer wieder taucht da auf wie wichtig Zufütterung auch im Winter ist aber auch wie gern Ihnen andere Fische (Karpfen) das Futter vorher wegschnappen.
 Nur so eine Idee...
 Wenn die bei Euch Anfang März oder früher besetzt worden, 
 produzierte das Gewässer ja noch nicht viel Futter.
Zur Eingewöhnung und vielleicht wegen des Winters wurde dann mit Futterautomaten zu gefüttert...
 Die Frage ist ob dieses Futter dann auch von den Stören gefunden und gefressen wurde oder von Anderen Fischen.
 Wenn da nichts bis zum Grund runterkommt und da liegt, werden sie sich auch nicht an diese Stellen gewöhnt haben.
Ich denke Ihr habt sicher auch einen guten Karpfenbestand und vielleicht auch Regenbogenforellen im See.
 Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Ihr die dann gefüttert habt.
 Solltet Ihr aber für Regenbogenforellen im See gar nicht die Lebensbedingungen haben könnte es auch für die Störe eng werden.
 Die Gesamtfläche sagt da wenig aus, entscheidender Wäre die Bodenfläche auf der Störe aktiv Futter suchen können.
 Ich kenn den See nicht, aber oft herrscht in so tiefen Gewässern am Grund in der Tiefe Sauerstoffmangel.
 Von oben erwärmt sich das Wasser im Sommer dann, so das Sauerstoffbedürftige Arten nur ein kleiner werdender Bereich bleibt.
 Ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit Sibirischen Stören, meine aber das die da relativ viel Sauerstoff benötigen.
 Wenn also dort z.B auf Karpfen gefüttert und gefischt wird wo es für Störe nicht mehr passt, werden sie dort vielleicht auch nicht gefangen, selbst wenn sie noch da wären.

 Das man verendete Fische nicht findet, finde ich aber auch nicht unwahrscheinlich.
 Da verschwinden über den Sommer dann die Forellen und die Angler meinen das die a noch im See sein müssten.
 In der Regel wird es wohl eher so sein das das was nicht mehr gefangen oder gesehen wird auch nicht mehr lebt.

 Nur bei den doofen Quappen in Seen, scheint das nicht so zu sein.|uhoh:
 Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

 Aber vielleicht kennt sich da ein Anderer mit Sibirischen stären besser aus, was die für Ansprüche haben.


----------



## cafabu (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Zu Deiner eigentlichen Grundfrage:
Gibt es bei Euch in erreichbarer Nähe einen Taucher Club oder Verein. Mit denen kann man sich oft zusammenschließen bei einer solchen Fragestellung. Abtauchen und nachsehen.


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> die Störe verenden am Grund in Trupps und liegen dann da rum bis sie von Aalen und Krebsen verspeist oder von allein verwesen... Taucher haben davon berichtet...



Also haben Taucher den Tod der Störe bestätigt !?


----------



## Slickerthanu (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



> Zitat von *Slickerthanu*
> 
> 
> die Störe verenden am Grund in  Trupps und liegen dann da rum bis sie von Aalen und Krebsen verspeist  oder von allein verwesen... Taucher haben davon berichtet...



Nein, die besagten Berichte gibt es von einem anderen Gewässer... kann jetzt aber nicht sagen welches das war... müsste ich mich nochmal schlau machen...

Wir sind gerade dabei den Kontakt zu unseren lokalen Tauchern aufzunehmen... Ich denke auch das es zumindest eine Möglichkeit darstellt ggf. etwas auszuschließen.



> Trotzdem würde mich das Ergebnis der Gewässerbestimmung interessieren.



Was möchtest Du denn wissen? Laborbericht, Thropie-Index, Biomassenanteile??? Hast Du damit beruflich zu tun, dass Du uns dann hier auch eine Bewertung geben könntest?


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du denn wissen? Laborbericht, Thropie-Index, Biomassenanteile??? Hast Du damit beruflich zu tun, dass Du uns dann hier auch eine Bewertung geben könntest?



Interessieren würde mich Sichttiefe, Bewuchs, Bodenbeschaffenheit und der übrige Fischbestand.

 Beruflich habe ich damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Slickerthanu (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

... ich müsste den Bericht raussuchen, würde die Informationen in Absprache mit dem Vorstand dann per PN mit Dir teilen. Wobei die mich Fragen werden was Du damit willst... das frage ich mich nämlich auch|kopfkrat


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Nein, so war das nicht gemeint. Mein Gedanke war eher, dass du uns nochmal ein paar mehr Grunddaten zum Gewässer lieferst, natürlich keine hochwissenschaftliche Ausführungen. Nur um ein umfangreicheres Bild vom Gewässer zu erhalten. Denn wenn wir hier von einem möglichen sterben, verschwinden oder nicht fangen von besetzten Stören sprechen könnten diese Infos ihren Teil zur Ergebnisfindung beitragen.


----------



## Hezaru (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hallo,
ich hab noch was zum eigentlichen Thema.
Ich habe mal bei einem Kumpel der Störe  züchtet nachgefragt.
Sib. Störe sind langsame Fresser und können verhungern, wenn gierige Fische wie Karpfen oder Weisfische ihnen das Futter wegfressen.
Futter ist sinkendes Forellenfutter, hat er geschrieben.
Auch wenn solche Diskusionen gerne mal Abschweifen sollte man das nicht so eng sehen. Viele lesen hier mit und lernen auch davon.
Und wenn wegen solchen Trööts weniger Fischmüll in manche Gewässer (auch Privat) kommt ist doch schon was erreicht.


----------



## Matrix85 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Zunächst einmal finde ich es mutig von dir, so offen hier im Forum über die Missstände in deinem Verein zu berichten. Für die Zukunft wünschen ich mir, das ihr solche Experimente lieber sein lässt. 

Besucht doch lieber einen Angelpark , anstatt den Angelpark zu euch zu holen. 
Es ist deutlich billiger und ihr richtet keine ökologische Katastrophe an. 

Bestimmt gibt es in eurer näheren Umgebung auch eine Angelschule die Kurse anbietet. Das wäre auch eine Alternative. 

Gruß und Petri .


----------



## Hezaru (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal finde ich es mutig von dir, so offen hier im Forum über die Missstände in deinem Verein zu berichten. Für die Zukunft wünschen ich mir, das ihr solche Experimente lieber sein lässt.
> 
> Besucht doch lieber einen Angelpark , anstatt den Angelpark zu euch zu holen.
> Es ist deutlich billiger und ihr richtet keine ökologische Katastrophe an.
> ...


 
Ökokogische Katastrophe? Was ist den passiert? Gar nix.
Die liegen tot auf Grund und ein paar Tausend Euro haben den Besitzer gewechselt.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal finde ich es mutig von dir, so offen hier im Forum über die Missstände in deinem Verein zu berichten. Für die Zukunft wünschen ich mir, das ihr solche Experimente lieber sein lässt.
> 
> Besucht doch lieber einen Angelpark , anstatt den Angelpark zu euch zu holen.
> Es ist deutlich billiger und ihr richtet keine ökologische Katastrophe an.
> ...


 
 In so einem geschlossenen Gewässer wohl kaum schlimmer wie der Besatz von R. Forellen.#c
 (möglicherweise aber rechtlich bedenklich)


 Da sehe ich Futterfischbesatz, Graser, oder den Besatz von fangreifen Zandern oder Welsen oder überhaupt zu viel Besatz als gefährlicher.

 Werden jetzt viele sicher nicht verstehen, weil Viele das längst als Normal betrachten und sich nun fragen was den daran schlimm sein könnte.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ökokogische Katastrophe? Was ist den passiert? Gar nix.
> Die liegen tot auf Grund und ein paar Tausend Euro haben den Besitzer gewechselt.


 
 :m Denke ich auch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Slickerthanu schrieb:


> Danke für Eure teils sehr emotionalen, teils absolut sinnfreien,  aber auch teils sehr ausführlichen und intelligenten Anregungen und Meinungen.
> 
> Am meisten denke ich konnte ich von @Bernd2000 mitnehmen, was mir die Argumentation und Diskussion innerhalb des Vereins  insbsondere im Bezug auf die im letzten Post genannten Themen erleichtern wird. Leider kann ich die Probleme mit einer relativ hohen Flukuationsrate der GW und dem damit einhergehenden Erfahrungs-/Informationsverlust unterschreiben.
> 
> ...



Du hast hier ein Thema aufgebracht, dass nicht nur ökologische, sondern auch juristische Fragen aufwirft. Meine Frage nach dem Beleg der Auskunft der Fischereibehörde hast du geflissentlich überlesen. Wirst schon wissen, warum.

Und was den mangelnden Intellekt angeht den Du hier einigen Usern unterstellst, wo war der den bei den Kandidaten, die eine Menge Geld mit Störbesatz versenkt haben?


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> In so einem geschlossenen Gewässer wohl kaum schlimmer wie der Besatz von R. Forellen.#c




Besatz mit Refos im See ist doch das beste was passieren kann, gibt schöne dicke Hechte [emoji4]


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hallo,
egal ob man nun besetzen darf oder nicht und wie Sinnvoll das ist würden mich die Antworten auf deine ursprünglichen Fragen interessieren. Sonst geht das noch von Ponzius zu Philatus.

Frage:           Wo sind die Fische geblieben?
Möglichkeiten: zu Tode gekommen und / oder Beissen nicht.
Mögliche Ursachen Todesfall:  
- Verhungert wegen Futterumstellung
- Verhungert mangels passender Nahrung
- Verhungert wegen Nahrungskonkurenten
- evtl. ist eine Sprungschicht im See und Sie sind erstickt?
- Vertragen die Waserqualität nicht. (Oberfläche und 
  Tiefenwasser müssen nicht gleich sein)
- 
-

Möglichkeiten "Beissen nicht":
- Zu hohes Nahrungsangebot
- Sind im Abschnit wo gebaggert wird, da dort sehr viel 
   Nahrung freigelegt wird.
- Fresswege wurden noch nicht gefunden.
-
-

Möglichkeiten der Erforschung:
- Falls keine andere Fische in der Größe im See, mit 
  Echolot.
- Tauchereinsatz
- Netze
- Langleinen (Störschnüre sind zwar marzialisch aber immerhin 
  ein Lösungsansatz!)
-
-
Hab nicht alles gelesen, zusammengefast, und meinen eigenen Senft dazugesschrieben.
Falls das erweitert wird, ohne das alles bis zum geht nicht mehr  über Sinn und Unsinn kommentieren wird, sollte unser Kollege Lösungsansätze herhalten, die er selbst Werten kann.


PS: Ist ein See ablasbar, wenn man Ihn auspumpen kann? 
(Theoretisch zumindest)

mfg
NM


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da sehe ich Futterfischbesatz, Graser, oder den Besatz von fangreifen Zandern oder Welsen oder überhaupt zu viel Besatz als gefährlicher.


Ohne das in irgendeiner Weise in Frage stellen zu wollen:
Mich würde brennend interessieren, warum gerade fangreife Zander so problematisch sind?

Mein Verein hat das über Jahre praktiziert.
Teilweise mit ü70ern.
Sind zu fast 100% innerhalb kürzester Zeit verreckt.
Was sie nicht davon abgehalten hat es im folgenden Jahr wieder zu versuchen...


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> - evtl. ist eine Sprungschicht im See und Sie sind erstickt?




Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn?


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da sehe ich Futterfischbesatz, Graser, oder den Besatz von fangreifen Zandern oder Welsen oder überhaupt zu viel Besatz als gefährlicher. Werden jetzt viele sicher nicht verstehen, weil Viele das längst als Normal betrachten und sich nun fragen was den daran schlimm sein könnte.



ja, erzähl mal warum das so ist. #c


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Vielleicht weil sich ein Besatz mit vorgestreckter Brut viel besser an des Gewässer anpassen kann und einen viel gesünderen Bestand aufbauen kann!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

und definitiv besser ins Kormoranfressschema passt ;-))


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Wenn das Gewässer für Zander nicht geeignet ist, bringt auch das nichts.
Zander sind sehr empfindliche Besatzfische, verletzen sich teils gegenseitig.

Es kommt immer darauf an, wo die Schwachstelle liegt, welche Besatzgröße dann sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sich ein Besatz mit vorgestreckter Brut viel besser an des Gewässer anpassen kann und einen viel gesünderen Bestand aufbauen kann!?


Das stimmt natürlich, erklärt aber nicht, warum gerade *fangfähige* Zander für Gewässer schädlich sind.

Davon Zander grundsätzlich mal wieder keine heimische Art sind mal abgesehen


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, erklärt aber nicht, warum gerade *fangfähige* Zander für Gewässer schädlich sind.
> 
> Davon Zander grundsätzlich mal wieder keine heimische Art sind mal abgesehen


Wenn man kleine Fische besetzt werden entsprechend der Möglichkeiten auch nur die besten groß werden.
Das Thema Überbesatz regelt sich dann ganz schnell selbst und auch wahrscheinlich ohne Folgen.
(Ok. auf die Besten will ich gar nicht weiter eingehen)

Besetzt man sie Fangfähig, ist das zunächst einmal ein Zeichen das man mit den Gegebenheiten des Gewässers nicht zu frieden ist.
Entweder meint man das dort die gewünschten Fische nicht da sind, oder man träumt davon das es viel mehr sein sollten.
Möglicherweise geht es auch alles nicht schnell genug.
Fast immer werden so wohl, zu viel und oft auch die falschen Fische besetzt.
*Falsch weil man halt die Gegebenheiten nicht akzeptieren mag* und dann störend da herumpfuscht.
Die Großen Raubfische sterben halt nicht so bald, vorher fressen sie halt alle auch noch ein wenig.
Was übel ist wenn da dann plötzlich ein mehrfaches an Raubfischer herumschwimmt als das Gewässer ernähren kann.
Weil dann auch die dort Aufgewachsenen hungern und alle auch mehr Energie verbrauchen.
Gleichzeitig bricht aber auch mal eben die Nahrungsgrundlage durch Übernutzung ein und auch der selbst Aufkommende Raubfischnachwuchs wird extrem reduziert, so das vermutlich im nächsten Jahr und später dann schon wieder nach Besatz gerufen wird.

Das ist halt keine naturnahe Bewirtschaftung sondern ein reiner P&T Angelteich.
Das geht so weit das wenn man es nur lange genug macht, selbst besser geeignete Arten (Hecht) ausrotten kann.

Ich denke das war es auch was beim Wels oft so viel Probleme machte, besetzt man solche fetten Fische schon groß, und zu viel, halten sie deutlich länger durch.
Dann wird es Jahre dauern, bis sich das Problem und die Nachfolgeprobleme lösen.
--------------------
Ganz klug ist es dann den zu viel an Raubfischen noch Futterfisch nachzusetzen, die werden dann gefressen oder verhungert und das eigentliche Problem verhungert immer noch nicht.

Vor einiger Zeit kam der Gedanke auf das es besser ist Z2 oder Z3 zu besetzen weil die kleinen Z1 nicht durchsetzungsstark genug sind.
Durchsetzungsstark gegen was?
Gegenüber den Einheimischen dort aufkommenden Barschen und Hechten natürlich.
Darum besetzt man ja kleine Fische, damit diese eben durchsetzungsschwach sind und man eben nicht störend, sondern eher Lücken nutzend eingreift.

Die meisten Gewässer kommen prima ohne regelmäßigen Raubfischbesatz aus, dann erst entwickeln sie sich entsprechend der Möglichkeiten meist optimal.
Die Entnahme kann man ja steuern, das ist ja Aufgabe der Bewirtschaftung, die nicht die Aufgabe hat Träumer die Wünsche zu befriedigen.
Aber so etwas dauert halt, spart aber viel Geld und macht weniger Probleme.

Lasst die Träumer ruhig Ihre Truhen füllen, aber an den P&T Gewässern der Fischzüchter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Die ganze Diskussion, die hier geführt wird, zeigt das Dilemma des Angelns in Deutschland.

Wir reden hier von einem Baggersee, in dem sogar noch aktiv gebaggert wird. Das ist im Prinzip ein Gewässer wie ein oller Karpfenweiher, halt nur tiefer. Wer oder was wird hier denn geschädigt, wenn der Besitzer bzw. der Pächter ein paar Störe einsetzt?

Nächster Punkt: Nachhaltigkeit. Die ganzen Geschichten über nachhaltiges Angeln sind in einem Land mit der Bevölkerungsdichte Deutschlands und in durch Fischereigesetze und Tierschutz festgeschriebenen Zwang zur Entnahmeabsicht völliger Unsinn. Hier muss man sich schon mal entscheiden, was man will: Angeln für eine finanzstarke Elite oder Angeln für die breite Bevölkerung. Falls Zweites das Ziel sein sollte, wird es ohne Besatz nicht gehen. 

Ich bin Gewässerwart und kenne die Situation in den lokalen Vereinen recht gut. Das, was viele  hier schreiben, ist fern der Realität. Und ja, ein guter Teil der durch Angelvereine speziell in Ballungszentren bewirtschafteten Gewässer hat Put&Take-Charakter. Da ist aber auch rein gar nichts Verwerfliches dran. Mein Verein züchtet eigene Fische und füttert in einigen Angelgewässern (ohne Hegepflicht) auch nach. Über das Jahr gerechnet verfüttern wir 8 Tonnen Getreide. Das zahlen die Mitglieder mit ihren Beiträgen und als Gegenleistung fangen sie Fische. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?


Oft bei Gesetzeslage (je nach Bundesland) ..

Geht oft gut, solange sich Behörden nicht aktiv drum kümmern...

Dann, wenn sies tun, dann gehts oft schief (für Angler und Angelvereine) .....


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



> Ich bin Gewässerwart und kenne die Situation in den lokalen Vereinen recht gut. Das, was viele hier schreiben, ist fern der Realität. Und ja, ein guter Teil der durch Angelvereine speziell in Ballungszentren bewirtschafteten Gewässer hat Put&Take-Charakter.



Seh ich sehr ähnlich. 
Viele Besatz bzw. Bewirtschaftungsmodelle sind anhand großer, natürlicher Gewässer entworfen und stimmen da möglicherweise auch. 

Am 2 ha Vereinssee, der 300 Tage im Jahr von 70 Anglern beackert wird, und die restlichen 2 Monate vom Kormoran heimgesucht wird kann man zwar "Bestände aufbauen" wie man es beim Gewässerwart-Lehrgang gelernt hat und mit spitzem Bleistift den "natürlichen Zuachs" ausrechnen, in der Realität bleibt das schlicht und einfach ein reines Put&Take Gewässer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oft bei Gesetzeslage (je nach Bundesland) ..
> 
> Geht oft gut, solange sich Behörden nicht aktiv drum kümmern...
> 
> Dann, wenn sies tun, dann gehts oft schief (für Angler und Angelvereine) .....



Das trifft bei einem Baggersee bedingt zu. Wenn ein Verein aber in seinen 15ha-Weiher Störe einsetzt, ist das rechtlich völlig ok.

Bei Licht betrachtet ist das Ganze aber aus Sicht des Naturschutzes etc. völlig unsinnig. Im Baggersee gibt es zuerst mal keine Fischbestände, die durch die Störe beeinflusst werden können. Genau so wenig können sie Fische irgendwo hin ausbüchsen. Wir reden also m.E. von einen gesetzlichen Problem, aber von keinem real existierenden Naturschutzproblem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> . Wir reden also m.E. von einen gesetzlichen Problem, aber von keinem real existierenden Naturschutzproblem.


sachichdoch....
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Seh ich sehr ähnlich.
> Viele Besatz bzw. Bewirtschaftungsmodelle sind anhand großer, natürlicher Gewässer entworfen und stimmen da möglicherweise auch.
> 
> Am 2 ha Vereinssee, der 300 Tage im Jahr von 70 Anglern beackert wird, und die restlichen 2 Monate vom Kormoran heimgesucht wird kann man zwar "Bestände aufbauen" wie man es beim Gewässerwart-Lehrgang gelernt hat und mit spitzem Bleistift den "natürlichen Zuachs" ausrechnen, in der Realität bleibt das schlicht und einfach ein reines Put&Take Gewässer.



#6#6#6
Eben. Dazu kommt noch erschwerend dass Angeldruck in die Bewirtschaftungsmodelle so gut wie nie realistisch einfließt und der Tötungsparagraph schon gar nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Am 2 ha Vereinssee, der 300 Tage im Jahr von 70 Anglern beackert wird, und die restlichen 2 Monate vom Kormoran heimgesucht



Das ist dann ähnlich eines Spielplatzes, auf dem wohl auch nicht erwartet werden kann das dort Rücksicht auf seltene und Empfindliche Pflanzen genommen wird.

Spielplätze zu haben ist gut, aber alles als Spielplatz oder Produktionsflachen zu sehen eben nicht.
Wer das für Normal hält muss sich nicht wundern wenn Naturschützer Ihn angreifen.

In der Regel haben wir es aber mit einem Stück Natur zu tun, für das wir die Verantwortung übernehmen.
Da sollte man wenigstens versuchen dieser Verantwortung auch gerecht zu werden.

Ich gehe einmal davon aus das Du das mit 70 Anglern auf 2Ha als Mitglieder meintest.
10 wären schon viel wenn es eine nachhaltige Nutzung sein soll. Mag sein das C&R Ihnen und dem Gewässer helfen würde, aber diese Betrachtung ist ja gesellschaftlich nicht erwünscht.
Bei 70 Mitgliedern + Entnahme zur Nutzung kann es fast nur noch zu P&T führen. Bei Friedfischen und Forellen sicher schon Nachteilig, wird es dann bei besetzten Raubfischen oft noch schlimmer. Zumal ja anders als bei vielen Gewerblichen nicht stetig nachbesetzt wird sondern so etwas dann meist für längere Zeiträume im Voraus getätigt wird.
Dann wechselt das auch noch zwischen vielfachen Überbesatz und mehr oder weniger überfischten Beständen.


Ich kann die Angler verstehen die so etwas machen, aber ich kann auch die Anderen Naturschützer und/oder Angler) verstehen die denken das so etwas gar nicht gehe.
Würden Tier und Naturschutzgedanken da denn greifen, müssten da sicher viele Ihr Fischereirecht verlieren.
 (Auch aus Tierschutzsicht, weil so viel besetzt wird, das die Fische verhungern wenn sie sich keinen Haken nehmen. Man stelle sich einmal vor was los ist wenn Rinder auf einer kahlgefressenen Weide verhungern. Seit Froh das Tierschützer so etwas dann nicht wahrnehmen, weil man das ja nicht sehen sondern nur ahnen kann) 

Ein Gewässer von 2 Ha kann oft halt nur wenig einzelne Raubfische erzeugen und ernähren.
Wenn 70 Angler sich da dann in einem Hechtgewässer je 1-2 Zander zum Essen wünschen und auch noch mal Hecht und Aal fangen wollen.................dann wird es Probleme geben.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

In den geschlossenen Gewässern die ich kenne wird so viel angefüttert, da kann kein Fisch verhungern, eher an ner Fettleber sterben. Die Raubfische haben auch genügend fettgefütterte Friedfische zum Futtern. 

Ach ja, zum Störbesatz, ich find´s einfach unüberlegt und sehe keinen Nutzen darin. Muss man nicht haben.
 Zu den 70 Anglern- Erst mal nur ne Zahl. Kommt darauf an wie aktiv und erfolgreich geangelt wird.


----------



## Lorenz (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei Licht betrachtet ist das Ganze aber aus Sicht des Naturschutzes etc. völlig unsinnig. Im Baggersee gibt es zuerst mal keine Fischbestände, die durch die Störe beeinflusst werden können.



Gewässer entstehen auch natürlich; wenn man sie lässt. Das passiert in unserer Kulturlandschaft aber selten, weil man die entsprechenden Prozesse unterbindet. Von einem Tagebaubetreiber würde man ja auch nicht wollen, dass er ähnlich argumentiert und eine Wüste zurücklässt. Wie man neue Flächen und Gewässer bewirtschaftet, ist natürlich zu diskutieren. Ob ausgerechnet das hier besagte 40 ha Gewässer, das vielleicht noch wächst?, zu einem Put&Take Gewässer gemacht oder nachhaltig bewirtschaftet werden sollte, lasse ich mal offen. Gegen kleine intensiv bewirtschaftete abgeschlossene Gewässer habe ich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Ich hatte weit ausgeholt.
 Aber ich denke halt das auch dieser Störbesatz  dem  Ziel galt mehr Wunsch-Fische für Angler dort zu haben.
 Möglicherweise wurde das gar besser durchdacht als bei Anderen die dann eben mal eben einige hundert Kg fangreife Zander mehr bestellen.
 Denn es kann ja sein das dem Verantwortlichen klar war das ein mehr von Raubfischen nicht gut sei, und er nun im Stör eine Alternative sah.
 Stimmen die Angaben dann hat man sich im Vorfeld die Meinungen und das Einverständnis von Fachkräften eingeholt und es gab Untersuchungsergebnisse des Gewässers.

 Wetten das viele Ihre fangreifen Raubfische da lieber still und heimlich besetzen..ohne sich da große Gedanken zu machen?

 Ich kann mir umgekehrt nicht vorstellen das Fachkräfte 100Kg Fangreife Raufische je Ha  empfehlen oder genehmigen. 

 Als Vergleich hier waren es nur angenommen 20 Kg (6,25 St)Störe=Friedfische je Ha.


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



oberfranke schrieb:


> In den geschlossenen Gewässern die ich kenne wird so viel angefüttert, da kann kein Fisch verhungern, eher an ner Fettleber sterben. Die Raubfische haben auch genügend fettgefütterte Friedfische zum Futtern.



Ich hatte ebenfalls den gleichen Gedankengang. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass bei uns im Gewässer auch nur ein Fisch verhungern würde.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ich hatte ebenfalls den gleichen Gedankengang. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass bei uns im Gewässer auch nur ein Fisch verhungern würde.


 Hut ab vor der Tiefe Deiner Gedanken, wenn das jetzt keine Anspielung auf zu viel Anfüttern sein soll.

 Das Bisschen meist minderwertige unregelmäßig eingebrauchte Futter wird wohl kaum alle Fische, Fischarten und Fischgrößen ständig abdecken.

 Im Gegenteil, wenn es nicht mehr eingebracht wird, fehlt es dann plötzlich den nun für das Gewässer viel zu groß gewordenen  Karpfen oder Fischbestand.
 Zunächst nehmen sie halt ab, nur kleiner werden können sie nicht.
 Dann werden sie Anfälliger, werden krank, oder überleben die Winter nicht, aber wirklich verhungern werden sicher die wenigsten.
 Die Großen gehen dann zuerst, weil sie weniger finden als zum Erhalt des Körpers nötig ist.


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Nö, ist keine Anspielung auf zu viel anfüttern. Futter wird bei uns am Gewässer zwar schon eimerweise rein gekippt, aber mich interessiert das als Raubfischangler weniger. Der Neid zwischen den Karpfenanglern untereinander ist da weitaus ausgeprägter. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

So allgemeiner zum Thema "nachhaltig besetzen", ganz normaler Verein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323953


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hi Ruti Island,

Was heist Blödsinn?
Weist du nicht was das ist, oder wie die zustande kommen können?


Ergänzung:
Ob wohl große Waller, falls im See, zu 70er Störchen nein sagen?


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Ruti Island,
> 
> Was heist Blödsinn?
> Weist du nicht was das ist, oder wie die zustande kommen können?




Die Fische, die einen Aufenthalt im Hypolimnion nicht vertragen halten sich dort auch nicht auf.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Hi Ruti,

Sonderbar das z.B. bei Algenblüten immer wieder Fischsterben vorkommen, wenn die doch wo anders hin können.
Und wer weis, was da los ist?

Denke, man sollte erstmal nichts ausser acht lassen, soweit man es nicht besser weis.

Aber desswegen diskutieren wir ja, um hoffentlich auf Erkenntnisse zu kommen. Also nix für ungut, und kein Grund für Agressionen. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ja ein, dass das woanders erlaubt ist (16 Fischereigesetze). Aber wenn ich mir den Artikel 1 Abs. 2 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes ansehe, so dürften Störe in Baggerseen nicht besetzt werden.
> Aber schon klar: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
> ...


KÖNNEN ALLE NUR NOCH ÜBER ANDERE HERZIEHEN???es ist wieder mal schlimm hier in dem board geworden...und lest von anfang an bevor ihr euren mostrich dazugebt.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*



esox02 schrieb:


> KÖNNEN ALLE NUR NOCH ÜBER ANDERE HERZIEHEN???es ist wieder mal schlimm hier in dem board geworden...und lest von anfang an bevor ihr euren mostrich dazugebt.




Hallo,

was ist Dir, sechs Wochen nach meinem Beitrag über die Leber gelaufen?
Und wo liest Du das "über andere herziehen" heraus?
Ich ziehe nicht über andere her, bin allerdings der Meinung, dass bei uns in Baggerseen ganz einfach keine Störe reingehören.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Störbesatz komplett verendet oder nur zu blöd*

Lustig.

 :m Das war wohl Selbstkritik


 So laut und mit Großbuchstaben wie der Angriff, plötzlich aus dem Nichts kam.

 Forum, was mag diese Wort bedeuten.|kopfkrat

 Ganz sicher nicht laut kritiklose Selbstbeweihräucherung zu verlangen.|bigeyes


----------

